# Ipsy March 2015-spoilers



## littlemissnurse (Feb 23, 2015)

Spoilers for the March bag. To resub or not to resub. Sigh.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Jen51 (Feb 23, 2015)

Those don't look like they would be the most flattering color lippies for me.  The eye shadow colors are nice, a little boring, but nice.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Feb 23, 2015)

If I were sure I would get the lipstick I would consider resubbing, but I would probably get the eye shadow in a neutral shade and be totally unhappy.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Feb 23, 2015)

Not sure how excited I am about the spoiler. I like the Nyx lipstick but I don't really need another eyeshadow. I'm hoping the other spoilers will be better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. If I don't like my March glam bag I will probably unsubscribe.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 23, 2015)

lizbetstyle said:


> If I were sure I would get the lipstick I would consider resubbing, but I would probably get the eye shadow in a neutral shade and be totally unhappy.


I feel the same way! I've gotten enough eyeshadow in sub boxes to last me a life time and one reason I quit ipsy is because I kept getting eye shadow that I didn't like over and over again


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Feb 23, 2015)

I was hoping that the first spoiler would be new Benefit mascara. I mean, the sample is out at Sephora, Ulta and Sample Society box. If they could put They're Real in the previous bag, they could put in this one too ..


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 23, 2015)

thisisnotpimwee said:


> I was hoping that the first spoiler would be new Benefit mascara. I mean, the sample is out at Sephora, Ulta and Sample Society box. If they could put They're Real in the previous bag, they could put in this one too ..


I'm dying to try it, but I don't want to commit to a full size in case I think it sucks.


----------



## Aab09540 (Feb 24, 2015)

I love the idea of a vibrant floral bag! Maybe it is just me, but I feel like we have been getting quite a bit of Nyx lip products lately. Not complaining because I do love them! I do like trying different brands though!


----------



## jtink28 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hm. I like the idea of a floral bag, but not too sure I like the color of the lippies, and the eyeshadows and just...boring. 

I redeemed my points, so I think March will be the last bag for me. Unless ipsy knocks it out of the park.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 24, 2015)

I actually said in the February thread that I would like a floral bag. These aren't the most exciting spoilers, but there isn't anything that I would not want. If I had my pick I'd like the toffee colored lippy.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Feb 24, 2015)

i was going to cancel ipsy, but when i tried it said are you sure? we are having these in the upcoming months- the balm. urban decay and yesbe or however you spell it. so i waited on canceling but watch they meant those will be in bags sometime this year lol. what to do, what to do


----------



## sarahtyler (Feb 24, 2015)

They've had that exact are you sure message for at least a year now. Probably more.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Feb 24, 2015)

This spoiler is meh for me. I just got 3 free mini lippies from Sephora that are all awesome- UD Jilted, Smashbox Disco Rose gloss and Buxom in Mistress. I never want eyeshadow and I'm set for lip products. I hope there are more exciting products in the rest of the spoilers.

I really love my February bag which usually makes me lower my expectations for the next bag lol


----------



## buffyfanify (Feb 24, 2015)

I feel as though it wasn't that long ago that they offered a NYX single eyeshadow.  

I would be okay with the eyeshadow and all the shades of the lipstick I would wear, but I would like to branch out a bit more in terms of brands.  

Not a very tantalizing spoiler.


----------



## beastiegirl (Feb 25, 2015)

If I get another beige/tan/neutral eye shadow, I'm going to lose it! They all make me look like my eyes are swollen or bruised - not the shades for white, white, pink-toned skin!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 25, 2015)

If we get another super shimmery, shiny, glitter bomb eyeshadow *I'm* going to lose it. I'm over glitter and shimmery eyeshadows in weird colors like blue and dark grey. I'd actually love neutral matte that won't crease up a storm! Nyx's taupe shade is my jam.


----------



## deidrexo (Feb 25, 2015)

I went and edited my quiz to take eyeshadow off. I'm not sure how well those lipstick colours will work for me... but I know I definitely don't need another eyeshadow.


----------



## beastiegirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> If we get another super shimmery, shiny, glitter bomb eyeshadow *I'm* going to lose it. I'm over glitter and shimmery eyeshadows in weird colors like blue and dark grey. I'd actually love neutral matte that won't crease up a storm! Nyx's taupe shade is my jam.


Lol - we should trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 26, 2015)

beastiegirl said:


> If I get another beige/tan/neutral eye shadow, I'm going to lose it! They all make me look like my eyes are swollen or bruised - not the shades for white, white, pink-toned skin!!


I find those are the colors that work best for my white, white, pink toned skin! I dislike all the dark blues and grays they send out though. Those definitely don't do anything for me at all.


----------



## deidrexo (Feb 26, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> I find those are the colors that work best for my white, white, pink toned skin! I dislike all the dark blues and grays they send out though. Those definitely don't do anything for me at all.


I agree. The browns work best for me too. Blues don't work for me, pale and green eyed. But there's only so much brown/neutral colours one can collect lol


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Woah! Has anyone seen the new Ipsy website?? It's pretty snazzy! Lol


----------



## jtimessix (Feb 26, 2015)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Woah! Has anyone seen the new Ipsy website?? It's pretty snazzy! Lol


I really like the new facelift that the Ipsy website received too. It is pretty snazzy and the reviews are easier to do as well. I received 15 pts for each review this time. I maybe wrong but I was thinking I only got 10 pts each last month.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 27, 2015)

jtimessix said:


> I really like the new facelift that the Ipsy website received too. It is pretty snazzy and the reviews are easier to do as well. I received 15 pts for each review this time. I maybe wrong but I was thinking I only got 10 pts each last month.


I like that you can just see all the items in the bonus shop at once. It used to make you click through the items slowly.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 27, 2015)

deidrexo said:


> I went and edited my quiz to take eyeshadow off. I'm not sure how well those lipstick colours will work for me... but I know I definitely don't need another eyeshadow.


I have never had eye shadow checked and I've gotten it many, many times. Very disappointing when there are other choices each month!


----------



## deidrexo (Feb 27, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I have never had eye shadow checked and I've gotten it many, many times. Very disappointing when there are other choices each month!


Well, that's a huge let down lol


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Feb 28, 2015)

i really hope ipsy steps it up this month, or i think im gonna cancel if i dont like it, no point is holding  spot for someone whos on the waiting list right? keep jumping on hoping someone has a good sneak peek lol


----------



## Merra (Feb 28, 2015)

I really hope that I get one of the lipsticks!  I will be okay with the brown shadow but not the gold.  I have already had a gold shadow every single month that I have been subscribed! (3x in a row) Ideally, they will send me that nude lipstick, but I would be happy to try any.

As for the ipsy site update, I love that they made optimizations allowing for better use with mobile because seriously doesn't everyone use their phones(?!), but I don't like that you can no longer discuss the products with other members on the site -I enjoy instagram but it's not the same.


----------



## yeleste (Feb 28, 2015)

I am currently in "no buy" mode except for my 2 subs, ipsy and birchbox.  Lip products are my favorite and so I really, really want to get one of the lipsticks!  I have more than enough eyeshadow (and lipstick but idk). I am still considering cancelling ipsy but no buy has made me weak.  Suddenly, everything looks exciting and sparkly...


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 28, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I have never had eye shadow checked and I've gotten it many, many times. Very disappointing when there are other choices each month!


Do you have a lot of stuff checked off on the quiz? They say less is more. I went back and redid my quiz and only checked a couple of things, my bags have been a lot better since then.


----------



## katcole (Feb 28, 2015)

I have trouble with my quiz,,,my tablet is bad, Im not sure if its the shaded answers are the ones I picked or didnt pick


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Feb 28, 2015)

katcole said:


> I have trouble with my quiz,,,my tablet is bad, Im not sure if its the shaded answers are the ones I picked or didnt pick


I was having the same problem so I emailed Ipsy. Lol here is their response: 

Hi Christine,

Thanks for writing to ipsyCare! If select an item, it will become the solid, original color of the picture and turn pink behind the text. The dimmed items are what you do not have selected. Make sure you go all the way to the end where your username and date of birth appears and click "Update Profile" to save!

Have a wonderful day!

Hope it helps! =]


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Mar 1, 2015)

Sunday spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The floral bag is up on IG with the link to the video of some products for this month.


----------



## deidrexo (Mar 1, 2015)

Edit: double post. Sorry!


----------



## deidrexo (Mar 1, 2015)

Kinda pretty bag.

Not sure how I feel about the contents lol.

Hair oil. Concealer. Concealer brush. Mary Kay lip stick. Teal eyeliner. I like the pink polish but I have tons.


----------



## Tamara76 (Mar 1, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I like that you can just see all the items in the bonus shop at once. It used to make you click through the items slowly.


I also like how you can see the different bags scrolled across the top.  Seems pretty cool so far!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Mar 1, 2015)

They flashed a shot of the Chella ivory lace pencil. I wonder if they are sending that out in the bags. I got it as a points perk and it's awesome!

They are sending it out!!! I hope you ladies get it


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 1, 2015)

I love the bag!


----------



## jtink28 (Mar 1, 2015)

ooh hope i get the chella pencil or nail polish! i do NOT want that teal eyeliner or hair oil. PLEASE, ipsy - this is our last bag. make it a good one!!!!


----------



## Jen51 (Mar 1, 2015)

I really like the bag.  The teal eyeliner would be fine, the nail polish would be nice, it looked like a lipstick was in there, but that could have been the NYX one.  I really do not want a hair oil.  I have a full size Beauty Protector hair oil and about 8 other sample size ones so I am pretty well set for hair oils.  I have a Chella Ivory lace pencil but I have no idea what to do with it so it sits in my cup of eyeliners and mocks me.


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 1, 2015)

I think I spotted the bag half way through the video. It's blue and doesn't look floral at all. I was hoping for cute tiny flowers like Victorian wall paper. I am extremely tempted to crack jokes about the video, but pretty sure I will get some bad Ipsy karma if I do.


----------



## Moonblossom (Mar 1, 2015)

The Chella pencil is amazing, I hope everyone who hasn't already received one gets it! Hell, I wouldn't even mind getting a second one, my first one is down to a stub XD

@@Jen51 - You can use the Chella pencil for all sorts of things. I use it under my brows for a bit of a lift, a streak along each cheekbone and down my nose for a subtle non-shimmery highlight. You can use it as an eyeshadow base too.


----------



## Merra (Mar 2, 2015)

Here is a photo of the Floral Fantasy glam bag (I read that someone had only caught a glance of it in the video!) 

I think the bag is pretty, ish.   I like that it has a blue ipsy zipper pull.  The design looks kind of 80's to me.  I do like that it's different.  Curious to see how it will look in person!

Of the makeup spoilers shown so far I most want the pink lipstick or the pink polish.  I hope that I get everything Christen Dominique had, I loved her pink floral look.  She's my favorite stylist and often has a romantic look which is my favorite. (I selected bridal for my signature look on the quiz, lmfao.) I would be happy with many of the offerings though.  I also like the highlighter, the liner, the brush, and concealer (if it's light).  The only thing that I saw and said "please no" was the hair product. 0


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm hoping for the concealer brush and the Chella highlight pencil so far.


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Mar 2, 2015)

I really wish I had any hope that the concealer would be my shade. They're always way too dark for me.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Mar 2, 2015)

Please no hair oil.  I have two cool way products which I haven't been able to trade away. lol I don't need a third!


----------



## Katie McBee (Mar 2, 2015)

SPOILER #1 ALERT


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 2, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> Do you have a lot of stuff checked off on the quiz? They say less is more. I went back and redid my quiz and only checked a couple of things, my bags have been a lot better since then.


I don't think I have a lot of things.  I am checked off as 'professional' style now but I just changed from 'simple'.  The thing that I have no clue about is the designers.  I have checked Michelle because that looked the most minimal.  I read somewhere that you could look up the different designers on youtube but I couldn't find them.  If anyone knows the how they impact the box (individually or in general), I would appreciate the knowledge.  For make up I have checked off:  primer/bb cream, lipstick, lip gloss and brushes.  For skin care I have checked off:  cleanser, moisturizer, treatment, masks, body lotion, bath/shower gels.  (Hmm... maybe that is a lot/too much?)  For describe hair, I have only checked needs volume.  

What do you think?  Do I have too much checked?  Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 2, 2015)

Did they take away the forum on the new site?  I haven't been a member long but I remember clicking on a product in my bag, seeing other comments and trading the product I didn't like.

Gone?  No?  Where is it, then?

Thanks!


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 2, 2015)

Katie McBee said:


> SPOILER #1 ALERT


Like the bag that was posted.  Please, no eye shadow--especially with sparkle and no polish or concealer that is not light.  Thank you Ipsy powers that be.....


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2015)

This spoiler makes me wish I was a subscriber. I'm on the wait list and because I don't want to share on Facebook, I might be on the wait list forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 2, 2015)

Reija said:


> This spoiler makes me wish I was a subscriber. I'm on the wait list and because I don't want to share on Facebook, I might be on the wait list forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You can always create a dummy fb account. That's what I did. Technically you would be violating FB's terms of service but they are such a shady company, I don't feel bad.


----------



## sarahtyler (Mar 2, 2015)

I have so many single eyeshadows that get no love - I kind of hope I don't get any.

I am so thankful I already got a Laneige BB Cushion sample in a previous bag. It's good stuff, and the listed sample size sounds generous, but it's because they give you 3 shades one of which might work for you if you're lucky.

I would be happy forever if ipsy made a mistake and sent me a Chella highlight pencil again. I use it under my brows, as a base for inner corner highlight, in my lower waterline, down the bridge of my nose, on my cupid's bow... I love that pencil so much.


----------



## Katie McBee (Mar 2, 2015)

So BIG fan of the Chella pencil as well - got it as a bonus item. The only problem I have is that it doesn't fit in my sharpener! Until I get a new, apparently larger, sharpener, my poor pencil sits there unused  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Mar 2, 2015)

When I logged on to Ipsy this morning to do my reviews my screen asked if I wanted early access (or something to that effect) in order to see my March bag (by sharing on FB of course).  I did so, and then it said "Early Access Coming Soon." 

So, I'm not sure what I really shared on FB. 

Re this month's sneak peeks...it would seem that the concealer and the concealer brush should be together in the bags.  But, that might make too much sense.


----------



## sarahtyler (Mar 2, 2015)

I *think* the concealer would work for me. I kind of hope I get it + the brush.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Mar 2, 2015)

I want that periwinkle polish soooo bad! Nail polish is one of the few items I have checked off on my quiz. Please send it my way Ipsy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Mar 2, 2015)

Tiffanytinsw said:


> I want that periwinkle polish soooo bad! Nail polish is one of the few items I have checked off on my quiz. Please send it my way Ipsy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't have polish selected in my quiz, but I'm kinda hoping for either polish too. In January my bag got lost in transit so the replacement they sent didn't have my glamroom items, it had the blue probelle which I ended up loving and I think would pair nice with the blue, and my mother in law just got me a nice pink polish that would look good with the pink.


----------



## Merra (Mar 2, 2015)

Someone asked if the community forum is really gone on the ipsy site, sadly it is! They say to use Instagram but that's not the same. (Though I do enjoy Instagram, I just liked both.)

I have already had a Coolway item, it wasn't fab.

Of this first sneak peek I want a polish, the vintage highlighter, or the pixi. My top two wishes are the pink polish and the vintage from this round. I do not want the cushion bb! I don't like the look of the marsk either, the colors look harsh for me.


----------



## Moonblossom (Mar 2, 2015)

I am trying to figure out which colours the Marsk shadows are. They don't seem to match up with anything listed on their site unless the lighting is way off and we're looking at Melancholy and Lucky Penny.

Also, is there no longer a way to search for product pages on the new website?


----------



## deidrexo (Mar 2, 2015)

Moonblossom said:


> I am trying to figure out which colours the Marsk shadows are. They don't seem to match up with anything listed on their site unless the lighting is way off and we're looking at Melancholy and Lucky Penny.
> 
> Also, is there no longer a way to search for product pages on the new website?


I was trying to find the product pages too.. Or at least a search bar


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Mar 2, 2015)

@@sarahtyler @@Katie McBee Can I ask what sharpener do you use? I have 2 already and none of them works with my Chella pencil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avaisdancing (Mar 3, 2015)

Reija said:


> This spoiler makes me wish I was a subscriber. I'm on the wait list and because I don't want to share on Facebook, I might be on the wait list forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I've done it to skip the waitlist (and to access my galm room early) but made all Ipsy's post 'private' so I'm the only one who sees them.


----------



## LadyGordon (Mar 3, 2015)

Reija said:


> This spoiler makes me wish I was a subscriber. I'm on the wait list and because I don't want to share on Facebook, I might be on the wait list forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't know if this will work for you, but I had the same issue. I finally asked to cancel me from the waitlist, emailed them and told them I didn't have to wait for any of the other subscriptions and had no intention of continuing to wait for them. Well the same day I got an email asking if I really wanted to cancel since I was going to be coming off the waitlist and receiving a glam bag for March. I think I'd only been on the waitlist for a couple of weeks at that point. Just thought I'd share. I had shared on FB, but marked it private...but I refused to invite 10 friends or whatever else they wanted me to do.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks so much everyone for the tips to get signed up! :luv:


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Mar 3, 2015)

thisisnotpimwee said:


> @@sarahtyler @@Katie McBee Can I ask what sharpener do you use? I have 2 already and none of them works with my Chella pencil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have a white sephora sharpener with both a regular size sharpener and a chubby size in one. The chubby size works with my Chella pencil and lip crayons.


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 3, 2015)

I just emailed CS to see if I could cancel March. I am underwhelmed by the spoilers. I told them I am having financial difficulties but left out the details.Yesterday my chi broke. I haven't stopped crying about this all day. I cannot justify spending ten dollars on stuff I don't even want. Hopefully since nothing shipped they can just put the money back on my card. :scared:


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 3, 2015)

@ sorry to hear your chi broke   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  I had a similar situation with mine a while back. No fun and I resorted to using my old cheap one. I recommend keeping an eye on Gilt and Hautelook for sales. I ended up getting a T3 on clearance there.


----------



## button6004 (Mar 3, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I just emailed CS to see if I could cancel March. I am underwhelmed by the spoilers. I told them I am having financial difficulties but left out the details.Yesterday my chi broke. I haven't stopped crying about this all day. I cannot justify spending ten dollars on stuff I don't even want. Hopefully since nothing shipped they can just put the money back on my card. :scared:


I'm so sorry.

When my Chi broke I couldn't afford a new one and went to Target and picked up a $30 Conair one.  It actually turned out to work better for me than my Chi because my Chi didn't have temperature control.  Maybe you can find an affordable alternative?


----------



## Katie McBee (Mar 3, 2015)

SPOILER #2


----------



## jtink28 (Mar 3, 2015)

i will take anything in that spoiler except that Mary Kay pencil. I DO NOT want a chunky blue pencil.


----------



## beastiegirl (Mar 3, 2015)

Is it just me or are there a ton of eyeshadow / eyepencil products this month? I'm thinking those of us who amended our quizzes to try to avoid the eyeshadows in the first spoiler will be getting eyeshadow regardless!


----------



## Moonblossom (Mar 3, 2015)

I've been trying to figure out what the little pot is. There's a logo on the lid that looks like two E's back, to back. Does anyone recognise it?


----------



## AshMarie484 (Mar 3, 2015)

Moonblossom said:


> I've been trying to figure out what the little pot is. There's a logo on the lid that looks like two E's back, to back. Does anyone recognise it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Evelyn Iona I believe.


----------



## beautysubz9 (Mar 3, 2015)

Moonblossom said:


> I've been trying to figure out what the little pot is. There's a logo on the lid that looks like two E's back, to back. Does anyone recognise it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that it's Evelyn Iona Concealer


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 3, 2015)

Moonblossom said:


> I've been trying to figure out what the little pot is. There's a logo on the lid that looks like two E's back, to back. Does anyone recognise it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desi Perkins says in the video that it is the Evelyn Iona concealer


----------



## Moonblossom (Mar 3, 2015)

AshMarie484 said:


> It's Evelyn Iona I believe.





beautysubz9 said:


> I think that it's Evelyn Iona Concealer





mirandamanda said:


> Desi Perkins says in the video that it is the Evelyn Iona concealer


Awesome, thanks guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The videos don't have closed captions so I find them frustrating to watch, even with my hearing aid in.


----------



## deidrexo (Mar 3, 2015)

Katie McBee said:


> SPOILER #2


Has the Chella been sent out in a bag before, or just as a bonus points item?

The crease/shadow 2 in 1 brush is a repeat, I have it from before and that boo boo cover up is another repeat


----------



## Moonblossom (Mar 3, 2015)

deidrexo said:


> Has the Chella been sent out in a bag before, or just as a bonus points item?
> 
> The crease/shadow 2 in 1 brush is a repeat, I have it from before and that boo boo cover up is another repeat


The Chella was sent out in the September 2013 bag. And thank you for asking, because when I went back to check I realised I'd never reviewed it XD


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 4, 2015)

I feel as though I am in the great minority here: but I do not want anything from yesterdays spoiler. Ugh.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Mar 4, 2015)

Just no to the Mary Kay pencil.  Really? where would I even use that? lol


----------



## deidrexo (Mar 4, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> I feel as though I am in the great minority here: but I do not want anything from yesterdays spoiler. Ugh.


I don't want anything from that one either


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 4, 2015)

That double ended crease brush is actually pretty nice and works well with creamy eyeshadows and highlighters.  Ya know, the stuff that you usually apply with your finger but is too creamy for your brushes or gunks them up too much. The pointed side is really useful for under your brow and getting highlight right into your inner corners of your eyes. I think it would also work really well for creamy concealers.


----------



## sarahtyler (Mar 4, 2015)

thisisnotpimwee said:


> @@sarahtyler @@Katie McBee Can I ask what sharpener do you use? I have 2 already and none of them works with my Chella pencil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I use a NYX sharpener. It has a side for standard pencils and one for chubby ones. I picked it up at Ulta for $5 or $6.


----------



## deidrexo (Mar 4, 2015)

So early access is up on the site already.

My bag:
NYX Lipstick (yay!)
Pur-Lisse soy milk cleanser and makeup remover (meh)

Boo-Boo cover up (in medium - NOT going to match my skin tone at all.. guess pale means nothing)

Dr Brandt Pores No More Mattifying Lotion (my quiz specifies DRY skin - why would I want a matte lotion?)

Vintage by Jessica Liebeskind Highlighter

*Edit - after looking at ALL of the options, I guess my bag isn't THAT bad. They're sending out a lot of repeat products from previous bags.


----------



## deidrexo (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't like this new website to look at our things in the glam bag, the previous site was much easier to use.


----------



## BriBaybee (Mar 4, 2015)

deidrexo said:


> So early access is up on the site already.
> 
> My bag:
> 
> ...


Same bag. Also pale with dry skin. Ipsy apparently doesn't care.


----------



## Moonblossom (Mar 4, 2015)

Pixi Mesmerising Mineral Duo

Nyx Lipstick
ACURE Day Cream
Boo-Boo cover up
Skyn Iceland gels

Overall I'm pretty happy. I love Pixi's mineral shadows and those colours look pretty versatile. I love the Nyx lipsticks, I think I'll be happy with whichever one I get. Excited about the day cream, I'm about to run out of my usual moisturiser and I'm always on the lookout for new products, this one has no parabens or sulfates so it should make my skin happy. I've heard fantastic things about those Skyn eye gels so I'm chuffed to try them out.

The only thing I am not happy about is the Boo-Boo cover up. It's way too dark for my skin, and it has tea tree oil which I am massively allergic to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure someone I know will get some use out of it though.


----------



## BriBaybee (Mar 4, 2015)

Uh oh gilchrist &amp; soames has made it's way into ipsy


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 4, 2015)

Interesting, I'm getting the same bag: meh





Nyx - eh will depend on which shade I get, probably will get traded. But I'd rather lipstick over glitter eyeshadow

Pur-lisse - ugh I really dislike products with soy for my face, it's only cleanser I *might* try it, or trade it. 

Boo boo cover up - I'm interested enough to try this out and see if it'll work over bruises

Pores no more lotion - doesn't look like it gets great reviews, might try it, might trade it

Vintage - eh I'm almost at pan on my little balm highlighter so if it's similar it might work.

Looks like I might trade my entire bag. sigh.


----------



## jtink28 (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't hate my bag at all. I got:

NYX lipstick (yay!)

Pixi shadow

Chella (yay!!!)

Skyn gel pads (I liked the skyn wipes so I hope I like these)

Acura lotion (always down for lotions)

Plus, I redeemed my points for the It concealer and Smashbox primer. really good final box from ipsy.


----------



## kayla0906 (Mar 4, 2015)

UGH

I got: 

Evelyn Iona Concelear... it's in medium. seriously? I AM SO WHITE I AM ACTUALLY ALLERGIC TO THE SUN. WHYYY?

purlisse gentle soymilk cleanser... i'll try it... but i have so many face cleaners to still get through from past bags.

Milani polish... okay, these spring colors look perfect. will gladly take either.

NYX Lipstick... if i cant get the little susie, the color wont work... fingers crossed!

Acure Cream... booooo. thanks for the lame cream.

this bag is a bust.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Mar 4, 2015)

At least no hair products!!

But I am getting the same bag of:

Nyx lipstick

Purlisse cleanser (I don't think I'll have to buy cleanser ever again.  I did like the one they sent a few months ago. )

Boo-boo coverup

Dr Brandt (meh I was not impressed with the pore vacuum or whatever it was called from birchbox)

Vintage (If it's like Cindy Lou Manizer, I'll be happy)

It was an ok bag.   But they need to send MORE polish to me.  lol


----------



## Katie McBee (Mar 4, 2015)

BriBaybee said:


> Same bag. Also pale with dry skin. Ipsy apparently doesn't care.


Same bag as well.. Also with pale skin. Strange though overall I am pretty okay with it. Nothing that I HATE.


----------



## Moonblossom (Mar 4, 2015)

BriBaybee said:


> Uh oh gilchrist &amp; soames has made it's way into ipsy


Why is this bad? I'm not familiar with them.


----------



## deidrexo (Mar 4, 2015)

I love St. Ives scrubs, but I wouldn't be happy to see this in a bag... they're also sending this out.

I just sent them an email saying to send me this March bag and then cancel my subscription. I'm not happy at all, this was the tipping point for me.

Also, birchbox is sending out a beauty blender for their March box if you sign up before the 15th. (https://www.birchbox.ca/ if anyone is interested) It's also $14.95 a month, but they charge in Canadian dollars.


----------



## deidrexo (Mar 4, 2015)

BriBaybee said:


> Same bag. Also pale with dry skin. Ipsy apparently doesn't care.


This put me over the edge haha. I've been contemplating cancelling and this did it for me.


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

Moonblossom said:


> Why is this bad? I'm not familiar with them.


Gilchrest and Soames is a brand mostly known for being the soaps and lotions you get free at a hotel. This alone wouldn't be terrible. The problem is the stuff tends to smell super nasty and doesn't work terribly well. I have only received the lotion in a birchbox but it was so watery and foul smelling I tossed the whole sample.


----------



## Moonblossom (Mar 4, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Gilchrest and Soames is a brand mostly known for being the soaps and lotions you get free at a hotel. This alone wouldn't be terrible. The problem is the stuff tends to smell super nasty and doesn't work terribly well. I have only received the lotion in a birchbox but it was so watery and foul smelling I tossed the whole sample.


Ohhh, bleah. Thanks for filling me in!


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

Every time I try to log in for early access the page just swirls and swirls and won't load. There wasn't anything I actually wanted in the spoilers but this is still pretty annoying.


----------



## sarahtyler (Mar 4, 2015)

The site seems to be experiencing technical difficulties. It posted to my FB, but on the ipsy site the heart swirls and then it goes back to the 'step 1 post on facebook' page. I can see the thumbnail on my fb, but I want to see all the products, ipsy!

I also got the lipstick, purlisse, boo boo coverup, dr brandt, vintage.


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 4, 2015)

sarahtyler said:


> The site seems to be experiencing technical difficulties. It posted to my FB, but on the ipsy site the heart swirls and then it goes back to the 'step 1 post on facebook' page. I can see the thumbnail on my fb, but I want to see all the products, ipsy!
> 
> I also got the lipstick, purlisse, boo boo coverup, dr brandt, vintage.


The site seems to be having issues. It did let me in eventually. Purlisse, boo hoo, pixie, NYX lipstick and that glow oil stuff. All the featured products seem meh.


----------



## babiegurl37 (Mar 4, 2015)

Finally a bag that I love! I'm just hoping I don't receive that hot pink lipstick!


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm getting:


Coolway Glow Oil Treatment
Crown Infinity Shadow/Crease Duet Brush
Pixi Mesmerizing Mineral Duo eyeshadows
Nyx Butter Lipstick
skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gels
Most excited about getting the Crown duet brush (LOL)! Overall , fairly happy with my bag. I think I'll stick with Ipsy a little longer...


----------



## jtink28 (Mar 4, 2015)

I was a tad bummed not to get the purple Milani Polish, and then I saw it at Walmart for $2.97. I'll pick it up this week - it's a pretty color.


----------



## Toby Burke (Mar 4, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> The site seems to be having issues. It did let me in eventually. Purlisse, boo hoo, pixie, NYX lipstick and that glow oil stuff. All the featured products seem meh.


Bag twins


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Mar 4, 2015)

Pretty meh on my box:

NYX Butter Lip:  None of the colors will work for me.

Purlisse Cleanser:  Good size for travel.

Boo Boo Coverup:  Medium isn't going to work for me.  I hate skin specific colors like this since they are usually never light enough for me.

Dr. Brandt Pores No More Mattifying Lotion:  Will have to see, but not a fan at this point.

Vintage Face Highlighter:  So, after I make sure I make my face matte with my Dr. Brandt I will go ahead and put highlighter on it so it isn't quite so matte.  I realize it is just for highlights, but it isn't something I will really use.

Guess I can't complain too much though.  I'm not feeling like I missed out on any of the other products.  Everything kind of meh to me this month.


----------



## Jen51 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yet another month that Ipsy did not even come close to using my profile to match my bag to me.  I have two accounts.  There is not a single thing marked off that is the same between the two accounts.  The only thing similar between them is that I have light skin.  Even my hair/eye color and age is different.  Yet again, I am getting two identical bags.  They aren't horrible bags:

NYX Lipstick

Purlisse

Booboo Cover up (in MEDIUM)

Dr. Brandt

Vintage highlighter

I have two accounts though because I want to try more things, not because I want two identical bags of stuff that isn't customized to me at all.  I think Ipsy and I are headed for Splitsville.


----------



## deidrexo (Mar 4, 2015)

It seems like all of us that are pale, or lighter skin toned, are getting boo boo in medium.

@@jayne, I felt the same way about the matte lotion, then highlighter. What's the point?! I also have my skin type as dry.. Who would ever think I want a mattifying lotion?!

I sent them an email this afternoon to cancel.


----------



## Merra (Mar 4, 2015)

+1 more pale woman with dry skin.

When I saw that I am to receive concealer in shade medium I was like, "why Ipsy?! Why??" At least pretend that our profiles are taken into account.

I'm not big into skin care so I'm bummed to be getting two skin care products in my bag. But I guess at least it isn't St. Ives or the hotel soap company.

I really wanted one of the lipsticks and the vintage highlighter so that redeems the bag for me.


----------



## LadyGordon (Mar 4, 2015)

Stella A said:


> I'm getting:
> 
> 
> Coolway Glow Oil Treatment
> ...


I'm getting the same bag, and this is my first month with Ipsy. Overall I'm happy, but none of the colors of the NYX lipstick will work for me. Plus lipsticks are not something I have checked that I'm interested in. But I am happy to try the hair oil. And can always use another crease brush.


----------



## buffyfanify (Mar 4, 2015)

I actually think I might keep everything from both of my bags this month (unless I end up with identical lipstick shades - I would be willing to wear any of the shades).

Bag #1:

NYX Lipstick

Purlisse cleanser 

Crown Concealer brush

Acure day cream

Marsk mineral shadow (I'd be happy with the grey or the copper shade)

Bag#2:

Coolway Oil Treatment

Crown Eyeshadow Brush

Pixi eyeshadow

Nyx Lipstick

skyn ICELAND eye gels


----------



## liilak (Mar 4, 2015)

This is my first time back with Ipsy after a few months off and I'm pleasantly surprised with my bag:


Coolway Glow Oil Treatment
Crown Infinity Shadow/Crease Duet Brush
Pixi Mesmerizing Mineral Duo eyeshadows
Nyx Butter Lipstick
Chella Ivory Highlighting Pencil
I'm most excited for the Nyx and Crown Brush, the others aren't too exciting but I'll try them out.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 4, 2015)

On the bright side I'm receving one of the Nyx lipsticks and I really love the bag.

I am receiving the boo boo concealer which like many of you here, will be too dark for my skin. I am also getting the Coolway oil. I tend to stay away from oils because even if I apply just a little it still makes my hair feel greasy. I am also getting the Purlisse (not too excited for this) and the Pixi eyeshadow which I am just meh about.

Luckily, my sister is getting a much better bag and she said she would trade me her Chella pencil for my boo boo concealer.

Who knows, maybe I will end up loving some of the products that I'm not very excited about.


----------



## nikkita63 (Mar 5, 2015)

I originally felt disappointed by my bag. I broke down the value of the products and feel like I am getting a good value with most of the products being used. I would like to understand why I am marked under LIGHT skin because it's winter and they are sending me a concealer in MEDIUM. This will not be used for several months or not at all, what a waste. But I do love the print on the bag it is gorgeous!


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm getting:

NYX Lipstick (I don't really like the color selection .. but I'm happier with this than the single eye shadow)

Pur-Lisse      (Ok .. it's cleanser. I'll use it.)
Evelyn Iona Concealer   (Yeah!)

Vintage Face Highlighter           (Looks more like blush .. I think I'll like it.)

Gilchrist Body lotion                   (Meh .. Don't like getting body lotion at all.)

Overall for me it's 4/5. It's not a bad bag.

I notice some of you said the Boo Boo Cover up would be too dark. I received it in previous Ipsy, and I'll say their Medium is really pale! Please wait and see it in person first! (By the way this month's sample looks smaller than the one I received before, so, meh.)


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm getting:

Nyx lipstick

pixie duo

acure day cream

skyn iceland eyepatchs

chella highlighter- do.not.want

I can't complain too  much, except I already have the chella highlighter and I think it sucks, but also I don't use highligher. I'm getting the jcat wonder lip paint that I redeemed my points for. So at least I have that to look forward too.


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 5, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> I'm getting:
> 
> Nyx lipstick
> 
> ...


So far that seems like the best bag I've seen. I got acure in a birchbox and it smells awesome. Overall March seemed like a meh month.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 5, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> So far that seems like the best bag I've seen. I got acure in a birchbox and it smells awesome. Overall March seemed like a meh month.


I agree. This is the perfect bag for me. My sister is receiving this one, I'm so jealous haha!


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Mar 5, 2015)

My bag, the stupid "mobile friendly" site should really be called iPhone friendly because it doesn't work with my windows phone at all. So sorry for having to post two pictures for one bag.

I am most excited for the Chella and the Marsk shadow. The lipstick is exciting, but I have no hope of getting the shade I like best, which is totally fine.

The mattifying lotion is the big mystery for me this bag. On the one hand, I love matte skin and do everything in my power to keep my skin looking smooth and matte, on the other hand I don't trust anything with "plant stem cells" that sounds like some dr. Oz nonsense to me.

Big sexy hair is meh, sure it will work nice on my hair but I would have loved to trade it for something else, like the milani or the concealer


----------



## Toby Burke (Mar 5, 2015)

Has anyone tried to review a product on the new site? It says reviewed but I received no points for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Mar 5, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> Has anyone tried to review a product on the new site? It says reviewed but I received no points for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too, I emailed ipsycare last night about it, ill let you know if I ever hear back.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 5, 2015)

Reviews before you get your bags?


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Mar 5, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Reviews before you get your bags?


I was having a hard time with the new site and my windows phone so I tried reviewing the NYX lipstick which I know I will like well enough, to see if that functionality was compatible with my phone.


----------



## sarahtyler (Mar 5, 2015)

At least I can get into the site now. I wanted to check what colors they are sending the butter lipsticks in since I already own a few.

Pro: they are only sending 1 shade I already have.

Con: surely that is the shade I will get.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm most excited for the Dr.Brandt. I usually love their products and I haven't tried this one yet. I keep poorly reviewing eyeshadow but I get them almost every month. I dodged the nyx shadow but am still getting the loose mineral pot. This month is one of the bags that I won't know how much I like until I have the products in hand. I'm also getting lipstick, hair creme and concealer.


----------



## Toby Burke (Mar 5, 2015)

Kelly Dee said:


> Me too, I emailed ipsycare last night about it, ill let you know if I ever hear back.


They got back to me with the following explanation:

Hello!

"The pink "Review" buttons aren't available during Early Access, but you'll see them appear soon. You'll be able to do your official, 12-step product reviews (and earn Points) for the items you're getting this month once Glam Bag goodies are revealed for everyone. Although you can still review any product by writing a comment and posting it to the product page, this won't count towards your Glam Bag product reviews for Points, and won't factor into your product feedback that we use to pick your future Glam Bags.

I hope that clears things up, but let me know if you have any other questions."


----------



## invisiblegirl (Mar 5, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> They got back to me with the following explanation:
> 
> Hello!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for posting this. I was wondering why my points were not updating.


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 5, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> and won't factor into your product feedback that we use to pick your future Glam Bags.


I used to "Like" all of the items that I didn't receive but wished I had. I also would leave good review/comments on them. I swear this helped make my bags better as time went on.


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 5, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> So far that seems like the best bag I've seen. I got acure in a birchbox and it smells awesome. Overall March seemed like a meh month.


I think everything else seems pretty okay, and I actually like all of the colors of lipstick, so I won't be upset no matter which one I get.

And those eye patches. I'm really excited about those.


----------



## jocelynalexis (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm getting:

NYX Lipstick

Acure Day Cream

Skyn Eye Gels

Crown Brush

Marsk Eyeshadow

This month is a hit for me as long as I get the red or pink lipstick. I'm excited to try everything, and I really think cutting a lot of items off of my quiz helped tremendously!


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Mar 6, 2015)

Man, so far I haven't seen a bag twin for me this month. I am so glad I am getting the marsk shadow, I'm hoping for the copper color but will definitely use the grey as well. Bummed for everyone who isn't as excited for their bag as me.


----------



## queenpans (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd thought I'd give y'all a heads up: I think people need to stay away from this beauty subscription. I joined last month in hopes that I would start getting my subscription in March and nope, I get put on this "waitlist". Well, I had never been put on one before when I had Ipsy in the past so I figured well I'll probably get put on there when the March bags go out, no biggie.

Well, the beginning of March came and apparently I am still on the waitlist. So I decided Ipsy wasn't worth my time because I got mad and suspicious that there was a waitlist to begin with. Remember, I had Ipsy in the past and never had to go through such a thing and also I have been subscribed to numerous beauty boxes in the past and never had to do this either. So I decided to get off the waitlist and take my business elsewhere because I had decided this was a waste of time.

Well, I find out that I have to e-mail in order to let them know I don't want to be on the waitlist anymore. I do that. The next day I get an e-mail from a customer service rep wanting to know FOR SURE IF I WANT TO CANCEL BECAUSE I AM TO START GETTING NEXT MONTH'S BAG. I AM TO E-MAIL THE REP BACK AND LET THEM KNOW. 

Huh? What? I said take me off, which means take me off. Not this other bulls*** which I quickly realize is a runaround. So I do e-mail them again and I state that I STILL DO NOT WANT IT AND TAKE ME OFF THE LIST.

Then I don't hear back from them for the next two days. I realize now what's going on. They thought they could lure me and when I didn't want it, they don't want to do what they're going to have to do. Which means why I haven't gotten another PROMPT RESPONSE LIKE I DID WITH THE FIRST E-MAIL. See the pattern?

Now, I'm mad. So yesterday I send A THIRD E-MAIL (Which I don't think I should have to be doing at this point) and now I let them know that I do not like what they're doing and that I most definitely do not want the bag and I also let them know that I did not appreciate their deceptive business practice. Still haven't heard from them yet.

Now I may hear back from them on Monday, I don't know but I'm not holding my breath. Even if I do and they fix this I still WOULD NEVER GO BACK TO THEM. 

Do y'all see what I mean? I do not like the fact that I go to the website and sign up, meaning I FILL OUT MY PROFILE AND ALSO GIVE MY CREDIT CARD INFO only to be told that I have to "wait" to start a subscription. There is nothing on their homepage that states you'll be put on this waitlist in the beginning, which of course if there had been, I wouldn't have bothered. THAT IS DECEPTIVE. AND I DO NOT LIKE THE FACT THAT THEY HAVE MY CC INFO. 

I also do not like the fact that when they tried to lure me and I still said no, that's when I don't hear back and then had to send a THIRD E-MAIL. THAT'S NOT RIGHT AND IS BLANTANTLY SUSPICIOUS. WHICH MEANS I DON'T TRUST THEM WITH MY CC INFO.

Basically I feel as if they thought I'd would just forget about it and not bother and then that way my card could be charged next month and that way they at least got some money out of me before I finally get to cancel. I don't know. But that's the way I feel since they all of a sudden are not sending prompt responses to get the matter resolved.

This is why I am mad and letting all of you Ipsy fans know what they are like. ESPECIALLY IF YOU ARE WANTING TO JOIN. DON'T!!!! I CAN'T STRESS ENOUGH NOT TO JOIN. There are other more reputable beauty subscriptions out there that do not do waitlists and want your business. And you get your monthly subscriptions started right away. AND WHEN YOU WANT TO CANCEL THE LOT OF 'EM HAVE A LINK WHERE YOU CLICK ON IT AND YOU'RE CANCELED. YOU'RE IN CHARGE AND IT'S TAKEN CARE OF. 

What I do know is this: I am letting y'all know so that way if you are new and were thinking about giving this subscription a chance, DON'T!!! 

Reason why is that it's simple: THEY DO NOT HAVE IT STATED ANYWHERE ON THEIR WEBSITE THAT WHEN YOU FIRST JOIN YOU MIGHT BE PUT ON A WAITLIST. SO YOU FILL OUT THE FORM. THEN YOU GIVE YOU CREDIT CARD INFO OUT THINKING YOU'RE GOING TO START WHEN YOU'RE ACTUALLY PUT ON A LIST FOR LATER. YOU SHOULD NOT BE GIVING YOUR INFO OUT UNTIL YOU ARE OFF THE LIST AND YOU ARE GOING TO BE STARTING THE SUBSCRIPTION. THAT IS A BLATANT DECEPTIVE BUSINESS PRACTICE THAT SHOULD NOT BE GOING ON. THEN WHEN YOU WANT TO TAKE YOUR NAME OFF, THEY DON'T WANT TO MAKE THAT EASY. SEE THE PATTERN? AND I THINK I KNOW WHY. SO THAT WAY THEY CAN STILL TRY TO CHARGE YOU IF THEY CAN. THAT'S WHY I DON'T WANT THEM HAVING MY INFO.

I see Michelle Phan is up to her ways. I hear Ipsy was sued last year for something and then remember the fiasco back then with the skincare sample that caused her to have to change the name of the original bag (which I can't remember the name) but it had to be changed to Ipsy? She had lost business obviously and had to think of a way to keep the company going. 

I have been thinking about contacting the BBB about this practice they have going if I don't hear back from them soon and I also would like to know if there are other people they have done this too. There is another blog that gives reviews on most all subscription boxes out today and I am going to go on there and let that blogger know about this as well so they can put it on their Ipsy review page. I am just warning people about Ipsy. They are not what they used to be and they also messed with the wrong person. If I do end up getting charged in the next month or whatever, ooh there will be h*** to pay. I am just warning all potential new customers and customers of now. WATCH OUT FOR THEM!


----------



## linda37027 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ipsy has had a waitlist for a long time. When I joined in March 2013, I had been on a waitlist for about a month. I canceled in August 2013 and decided in September that I wanted to resubscribe. I was put on the waitlist and didn't get a bag till November. I haven't been subscribed since July 2014 by my choice, not anything Ipsy did.

This has always been their practice. I have never been charged for a bag I didn't get and easily canceled both times.


----------



## katcole (Mar 7, 2015)

It does say in ipsys terms you may be put on a waiting list. Also I did get that 2nd chance email when I tried to cancel,it still let me cancel it was a bit tricky to find.I dont like the idea you have to jump thru hoops on social media but it is what it is.I admit in the past I got a stinky bag,they forgot once to send me a product and my eyeash curler about mainmed me and they dont follow my color choice quiz but I always get a bag, with 4 or 5 products, sometimes late but I still get them.


----------



## jtink28 (Mar 7, 2015)

Off topic, but did anyone get the Emite lash curler last month? I did, and thought it was okay, but last week one side broke off while I was using it, and I was lucky not to lose any lashes. I emailed ipsycare, and they're sending me a new product in my March bag. Wondering what it will be? Just curious if anyone else had this experience. Ipsycare is great, but I still think I'll be cancelling after the March bag.


----------



## katcole (Mar 7, 2015)

yes my curler was dangerous they said they would send me something


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 7, 2015)

I got one as well but had put it up on my trade list because I didn't want it. Complaints and discussion about it have been all over the Facebook swapping groups. I've seen 2 photos so far that show broken curlers with pulled out eyelashes attached. A few people posted an e-mail which Ipsy purportedly sent to everyone who received the eyelash curler except I never got that e-mail. I finally e-mailed Ipsy after a week went by to inquire about the curler and why I never received the e-mail. They never addressed the question of why I was never notified (which still bothers me) just told me I'd be receiving an additional item in my March glam bag.


----------



## jtink28 (Mar 7, 2015)

It better not be some BAB product or something awful. Lol!


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 7, 2015)

Pretty sure it clearly states you may be put on a waitlist, and when you get put on the waitlist they send you an email telling you if you change your mind and would like to be removed to email them. I was on the list for 5 months because I didn't want to post and like a billion different things just to get off. Also right before you get off the list, they send you an email letting you know so you can cancel in case you forget.

While Ipsy has shoddy customer service (at best most of the time), I don't think there's anything shady about the company at all. They aren't trying to swindle you or steal your cc info and I've never once heard of anyone getting random charges.

edited for spelling because apparently I don't know how to type.


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh, I forgot to post this. I was doing my Ipsy reviews the day the new site went live and when I got to the eyelash curler I noticed the strangest thing - it noted that the reason I had received the eyelash curler (I do not have tools selected but I digress...) was because I had PERFUME selected. First of all I do not remember ever seeing that type of information on the old site and second what the heck? It was my last review so I couldn't pay better attention but as soon as I can do my reviews this month on plan on reading everything. The funniest/stupidest thing though is that I do have perfumes selected and there were two sent out in February but they sent me an eyelash curler.

Also, I ran through the quiz again to see if anything changed - while it's easier to see what's turned on/off the selections are all the same BUT no more selecting stylists (which I skipped anyway).


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Mar 9, 2015)

Just FYI ladies.

Last week I tried to review my previous month items (I don't review them until I need to cash in points -- so that my points don't expire.) then I realized I could "Review the bag" (pink button under the bag's picture) all the way back to Jan 2014. It's 10 points for each bag! Try that for some extra points!

(I reviewed everything up until last month so I could cash my points. Now I have around 210 points again YAY!)


----------



## browneyedfeline (Mar 9, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> Oh, I forgot to post this. I was doing my Ipsy reviews the day the new site went live and when I got to the eyelash curler I noticed the strangest thing - it noted that the reason I had received the eyelash curler (I do not have tools selected but I digress...) was because I had PERFUME selected. First of all I do not remember ever seeing that type of information on the old site and second what the heck? It was my last review so I couldn't pay better attention but as soon as I can do my reviews this month on plan on reading everything. The funniest/stupidest thing though is that I do have perfumes selected and there were two sent out in February but they sent me an eyelash curler.
> 
> Also, I ran through the quiz again to see if anything changed - while it's easier to see what's turned on/off the selections are all the same BUT no more selecting stylists (which I skipped anyway).


So I went back and tried to review the Honey mask from last month, but I did not see that reason for receiving anywhere. Where would it be?

On a separate note, my review is not sticking. I need to log out, close browser, delete history, reopen browser, log in again to see if the points took. Anyone else have this issue? And this is for previous month, so it shouldn't have anything to do with early access.

I also noticed the review bag link which gave me 10 points per bag.

ETA: I have 2 bags. When I switch between accounts, I need to do that song and dance about closing browser, deleting history etc to see the different account. When I log in to the second account, the stuff from first bag is still displayed. They have issues with this beta site.


----------



## browneyedfeline (Mar 9, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> I used to "Like" all of the items that I didn't receive but wished I had. I also would leave good review/comments on them. I swear this helped make my bags better as time went on.


I don't think the ipsy algorithm factored in the "likes". I do think it is based on reviews for products received. The quiz I believe is only used when there is insufficient "review" info (like for a new subscriber). I am just guessing of course!


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Mar 10, 2015)

So I just went to the ipsy for the first time in a few days and apparently glambags are luv now, cause its stopped saying early access coming soon, but it only gave me the option to review one product for points? I'm not sure how I'm gonna like my bag so I'm not bugged about not being able to review the other items yet, but the longer I have to use the new site the more I miss the old one.


----------



## Toby Burke (Mar 10, 2015)

Kelly Dee said:


> So I just went to the ipsy for the first time in a few days and apparently glambags are luv now, cause its stopped saying early access coming soon, but it only gave me the option to review one product for points? I'm not sure how I'm gonna like my bag so I'm not bugged about not being able to review the other items yet, but the longer I have to use the new site the more I miss the old one.


That happened to me as well. I contacted Ipsycare. Hopefully, they will get back to me soon.


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Mar 10, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> That happened to me as well. I contacted Ipsycare. Hopefully, they will get back to me soon.


Lemme know what they say when they get back to you. Of course based on their facebook page, ipsycare is up to their eyebrows in emails right now.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't do early access so I'm only now seeing my bag contents. Kind of meh. 3/5

Love the bag.

Nyx butter lipstick: I kind of hope I get the nude because I don't have any. They always send pink though. Grr

Purlisse cleanser: eh. I like the brand but I have more cleanser than I can use. I use a very small amount. Samples last me forever. I'll take it though.

Evelyn Iona concealer: excited for this and shade med ivory will likely work for me.

Marsk shadow: very excited. I wanted this one bad because I've liked their shadows so far.

Gilchrist soames body lotion: nnnooooo I got this in birchbox already. So boring.

This bag is growing on me. I just can't let the lotion kill it for me. Colors will determine if this bag was worth it.


----------



## beastiegirl (Mar 10, 2015)

Ok, not a bad bag this month:

Nyx Butter Lipstick - as long as it's not nude  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Marsk Eye Shadow - I would love the gray, the copper not so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Chella Highlighter - not usually a big highlighter fan but I can make some use of this I think

Dr. Brandt Mattifying Lotion - I don't have a mattifying lotion so I'll give this a try. . . it's not the worst skincare item I've received

Sexy Hair Soy Renewal Cream Oil - I usually hate getting hair products since I don't use most of them but I always use a cream or oil (or cream oil I guess) to tame flyaways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So 3 likes (potential loves depending on quality and colours) and 2 mehs plus the bag is really cute.  Well played, Ipsy.


----------



## 5alt (Mar 10, 2015)

@@beastiegirl Bag twins! According to what's popping up on Instagram, we're getting the Marsk eyeshadow in 'Lucky Penny' (copper), and the NYX lippie in 'Little Susie' (bright pink).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beastiegirl (Mar 11, 2015)

5alt said:


> @@beastiegirl Bag twins! According to what's popping up on Instagram, we're getting the Marsk eyeshadow in 'Lucky Penny' (copper), and the NYX lippie in 'Little Susie' (bright pink).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ok on the lippie colour but copper?!? I'm thinking I need to lie about my eye colour on my quiz for next month.  I have fair skin, brown hair, green eyes - but not a warm green, more like a gray-green.  I'm wondering if I tell them my eyes are blue if they will start acknowledging the part where I said my skin is pink-toned?


----------



## browneyedfeline (Mar 11, 2015)

beastiegirl said:


> Ok on the lippie colour but copper?!? I'm thinking I need to lie about my eye colour on my quiz for next month.  I have fair skin, brown hair, green eyes - but not a warm green, more like a gray-green.  I'm wondering if I tell them my eyes are blue if they will start acknowledging the part where I said my skin is pink-toned?


I don't think it matters what color hair/skin/eyes you have selected on the quiz. They send out the same color to everyone receiving the same combo of products. That quiz is a joke.


----------



## sarahtyler (Mar 11, 2015)

Is there a place now to indicate skin tone? There's always been the fair/light/medium etc, but I don't recall anywhere to indicate whether you are pink, yellow, or neutral toned. If there is, I need to get on that. I'm pale but warm toned which most subs seem to think is not a thing.


----------



## Katie McBee (Mar 11, 2015)

Looks like the NYX for the Purlisse / Vintage / Boo Boo / Brandt is the purple Hulk one, which looks more like a "radiant orchid" color. 

Unfortunately of all the options this was my last preference. I'm hoping they have some good 500 point items this month as I think ipsy and I are close to finally calling it quits. Which makes me sad.


----------



## sarahtyler (Mar 11, 2015)

Katie McBee said:


> Looks like the NYX for the Purlisse / Vintage / Boo Boo / Brandt is the purple Hulk one, which looks more like a "radiant orchid" color.
> 
> Unfortunately of all the options this was my last preference. I'm hoping they have some good 500 point items this month as I think ipsy and I are close to finally calling it quits. Which makes me sad.


Poop. I already own Hunk.

The new website design has made instagram stalking super easy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beastiegirl (Mar 11, 2015)

browneyedfeline said:


> I don't think it matters what color hair/skin/eyes you have selected on the quiz. They send out the same color to everyone receiving the same combo of products. That quiz is a joke.


You're right.  I don't know why I thought they asked skin tone. . . maybe because they should?!? But they do keep sending me beige, tan, copper eye products which would be lovely if I was warmer toned like most green-eyed people.  I guess that's why I thought there might be some rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 11, 2015)

Katie McBee said:


> Looks like the NYX for the Purlisse / Vintage / Boo Boo / Brandt is the purple Hulk one, which looks more like a "radiant orchid" color.
> 
> Unfortunately of all the options this was my last preference. I'm hoping they have some good 500 point items this month as I think ipsy and I are close to finally calling it quits. Which makes me sad.


This is me and I hope the color is random or in waves. I haven't received shipping yet. Normally I get the e-mail on the 12th and my bag of the 14th. Crossing my fingers for Pops. I love the dark purple but it won't like me.


----------



## browneyedfeline (Mar 11, 2015)

I haven't seen any bags with my combos:

bag 1. sexy hair, nyx lipstick, IE concealer, dr. brandt, marsk. I would love to know the shades for the lippie and the marsk.

Bag 2: laniege (which I have received in bag 1 previously), dr. brandt repeated, coolway, chella and nyx shadow.

If anyone sees these, would you please post the colors? Thanks much xoxoxo


----------



## BriBaybee (Mar 11, 2015)

I just got my tracking today. My bag is already in Compton and it's going to take another 5 days to get to me. I live in nevada about 4 1/2 hours away from Compton. I'm convinced this is the slowest post office in America.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Mar 11, 2015)

browneyedfeline said:


> I haven't seen any bags with my combos:
> 
> bag 1. sexy hair, nyx lipstick, IE concealer, dr. brandt, marsk. I would love to know the shades for the lippie and the marsk.
> 
> ...


I'm getting the same as your bag combo #1.

I only saw three bags on IG with this combo and they had Pops NYX and Fifty Shades Marsk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deidrexo (Mar 11, 2015)

Katie McBee said:


> Looks like the NYX for the Purlisse / Vintage / Boo Boo / Brandt is the purple Hulk one, which looks more like a "radiant orchid" color.
> 
> Unfortunately of all the options this was my last preference. I'm hoping they have some good 500 point items this month as I think ipsy and I are close to finally calling it quits. Which makes me sad.


That was my last choice, I had a feeling I would get it too because everything else they are sending me, I don't want. I cancelled and now I don't feel so bad.


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Mar 11, 2015)

Finally found an instagram post of someone with my bag, Lucky Penny and Little Suzie. I was hoping for the nude color, but I'm glad I didn't get purple. Glad to be getting the copper shadow though, I love copper tones and regularly use two or three similar.


----------



## deidrexo (Mar 12, 2015)

Okay so the purple lipstick isn't THAT bad. Its not dark at all. Its more of a pinkish with purple undertone on my lips. One thin application isn't too dark and lasts quite awhile.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Mar 13, 2015)

I can't find an Instagram picture with my bag combo and I really want to know which color lipstick and nail polish I will be getting!! Lol my bag is: 

NYX Lipstick

Milani Polish

Concealer

Dr. Brandt

Purlisse 

Has anyone seen a picture with this bag combo yet? Thanks in advance lovely ladies! =]


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Mar 13, 2015)

I found your bag!


----------



## browneyedfeline (Mar 13, 2015)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> I can't find an Instagram picture with my bag combo and I really want to know which color lipstick and nail polish I will be getting!! Lol my bag is:
> 
> NYX Lipstick
> 
> ...


It appears to be pops (nude)


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Mar 13, 2015)

Kelly Dee said:


> I found your bag!
> 
> 
> 
> wp_ss_20150313_0001.png


Thank you so much!!!!! =]=]


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 13, 2015)

I think I'm getting hunk by the looks of IG. Blah up for trade it goes.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Mar 13, 2015)

Is there a swap thread for March yet?


----------



## deidrexo (Mar 13, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I think I'm getting hunk by the looks of IG. Blah up for trade it goes.


Hunk (purple) really isn't as bad as I was expecting. Its more sheer than it looks, and its more pink on your lips. I was surprised.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 13, 2015)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Is there a swap thread for March yet?


Here it is:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136069-ipsy-swaps-march-2015/


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Mar 13, 2015)

Reija said:


> Here it is:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136069-ipsy-swaps-march-2015/


Thanks hun! =]


----------



## babiegurl37 (Mar 14, 2015)

I havent seen my bag variation at all:

Concealer brush

Purlisse

Dr. Brandt

Nail polish

Nyx lipstick

I've searched everywhere I'm so hoping that I do not get that pinkish looking lipstick!!!

I guess I'll have to wait until my bag is delivered today..


----------



## artemiss (Mar 14, 2015)

I received the double-ended brush (love)
Coolway glow hair oil (will try)
Pixi eyeshadow in Apricot glow (nice- shimmery bronze and gold)
skyn hydogel cooling eye patches (yay!)
NYX butter lipstick in Hulk (meh)


----------



## jtink28 (Mar 14, 2015)

cancelled my ipsy today. while i loved getting a fun package, i ended up getting so many samples that i'm not really getting use out of. glad my last ipsy bag was a good one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Mar 16, 2015)

I've been with Ipsy a year now and this was a good anniversary bag.

NYX Pops- great neutral shade for me

Sexy Hair Creme- I love anything with Argan oil

Dr. Brandt- I really like this brand and this product should be good on no makeup days

Concealer- I like the ingredients and the color actually works for me

Marsk Fifty Shades- this is the only thing I'm not that interested in. I don't have any loose pigments or dark gray shadow so I might use it occasionally.

I've only had two bad bags in a year (June and January).


----------



## beastiegirl (Mar 16, 2015)

Ugh! So now that I've tried them, there are two products that I may end up tossing:

- Dr. Brandt - stinks! does anyone else find this unpleasantly (and strongly) scented?

- sexy hair creme - like what it does to my hair but not the glitter it leaves all over my hands - it doesn't even seem to add sparkle to my hair, just my hands!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 16, 2015)

So I was able to pick up NYX butter lipstick for $.18 yesterday at CVS!


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Mar 16, 2015)

beastiegirl said:


> Ugh! So now that I've tried them, there are two products that I may end up tossing:
> 
> - Dr. Brandt - stinks! does anyone else find this unpleasantly (and strongly) scented?
> 
> - sexy hair creme - like what it does to my hair but not the glitter it leaves all over my hands - it doesn't even seem to add sparkle to my hair, just my hands!


I like the dr. Brandt, but you're right it does smell really strong of tea tree oil. Although I noticed the smell goes away once it soaks in. As for the sexy hair I didn't notice any glitter on my hands after using it, but it made my hair really soft and curly for some reason?


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 16, 2015)

This is what Ipsy sent me to replace the eyelash curler. I've seen 2 people on FB post pictures of a eye shadow palette they received. My curler is still in the bag but when I looked it appears to be in working order. I wonder if Ipsy sent palettes to the people who got one that broke and the brush to everyone else? Did anyone else get a replacement item in their March bag ?


----------



## katcole (Mar 16, 2015)

i got the brush also my curler didnt fit my eye.Im sad I tossed both my cheap curlers when I got that dangerous one now I have none but I got a brush Ive needed and almost bought the other day


----------



## jtink28 (Mar 16, 2015)

i got the brush, too. i had told ipsy that my curler was broken. i'm just eh about the brush. i hate brushes without handles.


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 17, 2015)

I could swear this pink kabuki was posted by Ipsy on their Facebook page a year or more ago and when it showed up everyone was freaking out about how cute it was and wanted it in their bag. Then of course they never materialized. Anybody else remember that ? It would have been back in the fall of 2013. I only remember that because I had just joined MUT and that was my first experience with Ipsy frenzy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## catipa (Mar 17, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> I could swear this pink kabuki was posted by Ipsy on their Facebook page a year or more ago and when it showed up everyone was freaking out about how cute it was and wanted it in their bag. Then of course they never materialized. Anybody else remember that ? It would have been back in the fall of 2013. I only remember that because I had just joined MUT and that was my first experience with Ipsy frenzy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


Yes, I remember this too.  Everyone wanted that brush.  That was when there would be so many pages of Ipsy posts to read, it would take me all morning to catch up on what when on the night before.  I liked it when they had those cute sneak peaks to figure out.


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 18, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> I could swear this pink kabuki was posted by Ipsy on their Facebook page a year or more ago and when it showed up everyone was freaking out about how cute it was and wanted it in their bag. Then of course they never materialized. Anybody else remember that ? It would have been back in the fall of 2013. I only remember that because I had just joined MUT and that was my first experience with Ipsy frenzy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


Yes I remember this too. I'm pretty sure it was a Cailyn brush that looked just liked this and was in some sort of teaser like, "How would you like to see this in your next Glam Bag". Lots of people wanted it but it never showed up in our glam rooms.


----------



## IMDawnP (Mar 18, 2015)

You're right. It looks a lot like the Cailyn kabuki brush. I guess it's possible they handed a bunch over to Ipsy before branding them but I doubt it. It's probably just a knock off. Thanks for posting that though. It would have bugged me forever!


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Mar 18, 2015)

Sometimes Ipsy surprises me with a product that I didn't want in the spoilers that I end up loving. This month I got the Evelyn Iona concealer. I don't have concealer marked on my quiz because I have olive skin that is difficult to match and I also have bad under eye bags/dark circles. I can't use just any concealer. But the one I got from Ipsy is fantastic! I love the consistency and the ingredients! By some miracle even the shade is great on me. Which means it probably doesn't work for most of the Ipsters who also got it. I would love to see more from this brand in our Ipsy bags- maybe the gel eyeliner...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rengurl (Mar 19, 2015)

After a year and half of enjoying Ipsy, I've decided to quit and Start with Glossybox.

I really enjoyed Ipsy, it was my first subscription and I think they offer SO much for $10!

Having said that tho, in my time with Ipsy I received at least FOUR black eyeliners, FIVE pearly/champagne eyeshadows, and FOUR tan/brown lipsticks. None of these are colors I especially use, and tho I like giving them away to friends, it was just too repetitive. Changing my quiz didn't seem to effect my bag at all.

I also feel that Ipsy is geared towards younger women, and Glossybox towards older.... and not just because the brands are more $$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but I loved my time with Ipsy, and still think its the one of the best subscriptions available!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Mar 19, 2015)

Tiffanytinsw said:


> Sometimes Ipsy surprises me with a product that I didn't want in the spoilers that I end up loving. This month I got the Evelyn Iona concealer. I don't have concealer marked on my quiz because I have olive skin that is difficult to match and I also have bad under eye bags/dark circles. I can't use just any concealer. But the one I got from Ipsy is fantastic! I love the consistency and the ingredients! By some miracle even the shade is great on me. Which means it probably doesn't work for most of the Ipsters who also got it. I would love to see more from this brand in our Ipsy bags- maybe the gel eyeliner...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I checked their website when glam rooms opened and saw that the shade they were sending out would suit my mom perfectly so I gave it to her this weekend and she just texted me how much she liked the concealer. I may have to order the one I saw in my shade.


----------



## Merra (Mar 19, 2015)

I wasn't excited about this bag at all. I thought it was too skin care heavy but I ended up loving everything.

Pur-lisse Pur-delicate Soymilk cleanser - where has this been all of my life?! It is so gentle yet took off every stitch of makeup including my eye makeup while leaving my skin hydrated. The price is steep for me at $36, though it feels the way that I would imagine a $100 cleanser might feel.

Dr. Brandt pores more moisturizer - I have dry skin so I am more likely to purchase a different anti aging formula but I felt that it had quality ingredients and it did not irritate my sensitive skin. The tube was underfilled, they could've been more generous in their sample.

Boo boo cover up - I was most dreading this item because of the medium shade since I have very pale skin but it matched me rather well. I liked that it contains tea tree oil as I'm a fan of that. It blends well and the product is nice. It has an average coverage for a concealer.

Vintage by Jessica Liebeskind - a nice face highlighter, kind of a sheer pink. I was most excited about this because it's something different and I like highlighting. I wasn't wowed by the performance but I do like it and hope for more of this brand's samples.

NYX butter lipstick in Hunk - was not thrilled to be receiving this shade initially however I think that it ended up being the best color sent out. It is more fushia than purple, very flattering. It does wear off fast and leave my lips looking koolaid stained but for a drugstore lip stick the formulation is a good one.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Mar 20, 2015)

Merra said:


> I wasn't excited about this bag at all. I thought it was too skin care heavy but I ended up loving everything.
> 
> Pur-lisse Pur-delicate Soymilk cleanser - where has this been all of my life?! It is so gentle yet took off every stitch of makeup including my eye makeup while leaving my skin hydrated. The price is steep for me at $36, though it feels the way that I would imagine a $100 cleanser might feel.
> 
> ...


This is the bag I got too. 

I will never be able to wear that NYX though...sigh.

I also ended up getting 2 of the highlighters somehow.  So, if it is nice I will be very happy about that!

I was also surprised by how light the Boo Boo was...happy about that because I too figured I would never be able to use it.

I think the bag this month is very pretty.


----------



## catipa (Mar 20, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> This is the bag I got too.
> 
> I will never be able to wear that NYX though...sigh.
> 
> ...


I got this bag as well, I liked everything we got this month, which is rare!!


----------



## Merra (Mar 20, 2015)

catipa said:


> I got this bag as well, I liked everything we got this month, which is rare!!


A great surprise considering I remember saying that I was least excited about this bag out of all the bags I've been sent and here it turns out to be one of the best! Lol


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey ladies =] Ipsy has a FULL SIZE Benefit Cha Cha Tint as a 1000 point reward! =] I thought it was a pretty good deal so I redeemed. Just a heads up! =]


----------



## Merra (Mar 22, 2015)

After using the Purlisse + Dr Brandt for a week, my makeup is looking flawless like never before. These are better products than I typically use on my skin, apparently. I wish the price tags weren't so steep. ($36 for the cleanser and $60 for the lotion.) I don't usually spend that much on my skincare but now I'm thinking that maybe I should.


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Mar 22, 2015)

Merra said:


> After using the Purlisse + Dr Brandt for a week, my makeup is looking flawless like never before. These are better products than I typically use on my skin, apparently. I wish the price tags weren't so steep. ($36 for the cleanser and $60 for the lotion.) I don't usually spend that much on my skincare but now I'm thinking that maybe I should.


Oh my gosh I know, my skin has never been better after using Dr. Brandt. It's crazy expensive, and I haven't gone through much of my sample yet, but I am trying to justify the $60 price tag.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't know much about skin care ingredients but maybe you can look at the active ingredients and figure out what your skin is liking and find it in a less expensive product? Just a thought! Also I have found some dr. Brandt products at t.j. Maxx a full size around $20.


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Mar 23, 2015)

I normally complain when I get single eye shadow but I'll take this one! :wub:

(Credit: Mikita from swap group on facebook)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 23, 2015)

I made an April thread.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136438-ipsy-april-2015-spoilers/?hl=%2Bipsy+%2Bapril


----------

